# Anyone without kids looking for a GSP



## tharris (Sep 3, 2007)

CONNECTICUT 
We have a Neutered male GSP Hunting Dog in need of IMMEDIATE foster care or a home.
he is housetrained and up to date on shots. 5.5 years old. Trained for hunting birds. Does not usually do well with other dogs. Does not do well with young children, as we recently had an incident with him and our 15-month-old daughter.
This is why he needs a home. We are looking for permanent placement or foster
care until we can find him a permanent home. He is currently under quarantine, but they wont keep him very long and under the circumstances we do not want to bring him home. He has a great personality, has tons of energy. Protective of food. Please no kids, can be tested with other dogs before placement. Please help! We do not want to see our "Kodie" put to sleep.

Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

My advice to you would be just to do what has to be done and not pawn your problems off on somebody else. How would you feel if you adopted that dog out and he tore up the new owner? Any dog that will bite the hand of the owner doesn't deserve to live. That is not a desireable or even a tolerable trait in a dog.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

looking back, problems with kids and food protection could have easily been adverted with proper socialization when the dog was a pup.

don't mean to be preaching and i know you didn't ask what should have been, just think it is important to know so you don't have a problem with the next dog. socialization is so important for pups, as it prevents these issues and your angst with dealing with this in the dog's prime.

previous poster is being honest, would take a special situation to place this dog successfully. not likely.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree with both the posts above although I think it can be fixed if the person doing it knows what hes doing. Few people will.

Looks to me and I admit the info is sketchy but the dog thinks hes above the kids in the pack, a common occurance. Hence the protectiveness of the food bowl and that fact that hes "no kids".

9494 is correct it could of and should of been dealt with when he was a pup, although it somtimes doesnt show up until the dog is 18 months or older.

I adopted a dog with similar problems ( I wouldnt of if I knew, the guy I got him from lied to me about him) he was confused about where his position in the human pack ranked and its taken me a year to fix it, I have tons of experience training dogs, but had no experience with this.

I got very good advice from the people that train police dogs, they deal with dominat type dogs everyday and understand what to do with them.

Here is a good website with lots of good training info especially specific to this problem

http://www.leerburg.com/dominac2.htm


----------



## tharris (Sep 3, 2007)

THANKS FOR ABSOLUTELY NO HELP.

OBVIOUSLY WE KNOW WHAT "SHOULD HAVE" BEEN DONE. HIND SIGHT IS A WONDERFUL THING.

OBVIOUSLY THE DOG NEEDS TO BE IN A HOME WITHOUT KIDS. DO YOU THINK WE WANT HIM AROUND OUR DAUGHTER EVER AGAIN?

PEOPLE ARE SO JUDGMENTAL.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Geesh,

I gave you

1)a web site with info about how to fix the dog

2)suggested you speak to a local police dog trainer since they specialize in this type of training dealing with dominant dogs

3) and I stated the dog could probably be fixed

What do you want?? Its your responsibility not ours and depending on the severeity of this "INCIDENT" giving him to someone without kids in no way will insure he doesnt have contact with kids.

So pony up the money to have him evaluated and retrained by a pro, a pro that deals with dominant dogs, or kill him knowing you screwed up.

Simply put have him retrained or kill him there is no middle ground.

Harsh? maybe.. but almost forty years of training dogs makes you realistic.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

You ask for Help. Help is not giving the dog to someone else to fix or deal with the problem. You need to take ownership of the problem that has been created. Not being there to see the upbringing of the dog we can only assume the human error factor. In reality there are many things that can attribute to this. Most of the time I would not say the owner has to be at blame. This may be one of those cases. To my knowledge none of us have a time machine to go back and fix what has been done. Depending on the severity of the issue this could be corrected with some major OB training. As previously mentioned before check into all of the possible resources you may have at your disposal. Do NOT and I mean DO NOT just think that this problem is only related to children. You can not let someone take your problem from you. Adoption is not an option here. You must fix this and live with your dog or put it down. This is the harsh truth we as dog owners have to realize when we purchase a pup.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

tharris said:


> THANKS FOR ABSOLUTELY NO HELP.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY WE KNOW WHAT "SHOULD HAVE" BEEN DONE. HIND SIGHT IS A WONDERFUL THING.
> 
> ...


People are judgmental, no question about it. Now you can prove us all wrong and follow the advice you have been given. I'll hold my judgement until I hear what you have decided. I do have a little doubt that you will come back to this website with the great news we are waiting to hear. (That you decided to shell out the money to fix the dog before sending it away for adoption.) Good luck, I am rooting for you and the dog but not if it means passing the problem on to someone else.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Bobm said:


> Geesh,
> 
> I gave you
> 
> ...


Ya big meany bobm! :lol: You too gonehuntin', hunter9494! :lol:


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

tharris said:


> THANKS FOR ABSOLUTELY NO HELP.
> 
> .


Thank You. There's more where that came from.


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

tharris said:


> DO YOU THINK WE WANT HIM AROUND OUR DAUGHTER EVER AGAIN?


So you dont want the dog around your daughter. You recognize the dog is dangerous and has a problem with kids and food, if not more.

Why then do you feel it is OK to put the dog near somone elses daughter? The adoptive family might not have kids, but what about the neighbors, visitors or even passersby on the street. The dog will be exposed to kids again at some point, you can count on that.

Furthermore, the new owners likely will not recognize the severity of the problem. A year or two goes by and the dog is fine, so their guard is down and thats when we see the story on the news, girl mauled by dog.

Laws have changed, and you may carry liability of that animal forever. I hope if ,god forbid, something ever happens that they come after you with both barrels. What kind of person is it that will endanger someone elses child just to avoid doing the responsible thing?

Dog ownership is a big responsibility. Part of that responsibility is dealing with a situation such as this without pawning it off to somone else just because you dont want your "baby" put down. You know your baby is dangerous or it would not have come to this. By allowing that dog to be adopted you are KNOWINGLY endangering my or my neighbors children.

You either solve the problem yourself or you put the dog down. Anything else is irresponsible and possibly criminal. Dog ownership is under attack in this country and situations such as this just add fuel to the arguments of those who want our animlas outlawed.

Be part of the solution, not part of the problem.

GER


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Tharris, 
You came to this site looking for some one to take your dog. What you got was very well informed individuals giving you sound and honest advice. It is tough to hear the truth some times, however, passing your problems on to others is not the answer. Being a dog owner is not much different than being a parent, it is your responsibility, no one else's, to raise, nurture, and discipline and train that dog to interact with other dogs and people. Good luck and hope things work out for you and the dog.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I do not want to be repetitive but I do want to voice my agreement with the others. I have two dogs and I realize how hard of a situation it is.

My parents have a small dog that has bitten many people for the past 12 years. I have argued with them often about getting rid of the dog. I can attest from watching them that having a dog that is potentially harmful to humans, especially kids, is very stressful. Every time people come over to my parents house it is always an issue as to how to keep the dog away from others. It literally changes there life style b.c they constantly have to be on guard when people come over or come to stay at the lake place. Just something to think about.


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh BTW, I have had to do this before, so I know how hard it is. I know I was harsh, but it is the way I feel.

GER


----------

